# DIRECTV Further Expands HD Offering With the Launch of TNT in HD



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

ATLANTA, Feb. 8 /PRNewswire/ -- Turner Network Television (TNT) announced today that it has entered into an agreement with DIRECTV, Inc. to provide customers with the high-definition (HD) feed of TNT. The service will launch on DIRECTV on Friday, Feb. 17 and will be available on DIRECTV channel 75. The 24/7 HD presentation of the TNT East Coast feed will offer DIRECTV's customers a wide range of dramatic programming in HDTV format, including sports such as live NBA games and NASCAR races; series; movies; and TNT Originals.

TNT in HD will be available as part of the DIRECTV HD package, which currently includes ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD, Discovery HD Theater(TM), HDNet, HDNet Movies and Universal HD, and is available by subscription for $10.99 per month. In addition to the HD Package, DIRECTV customers with HD-enabled equipment can also receive HBO® HDTV and SHO® HD as part of their premium package subscriptions, as well as HD Pay Per View movies. DIRECTV also offers local HD programming in select markets.

"We are pleased to partner with DIRECTV to further expand its robust HDTV package and enhance its customers' viewing experience with the addition of TNT in HD's extensive collection of top-rated content," said Coleman Breland, executive vice president of sales and marketing for Turner Network Sales. "NBA coverage on TNT in HD has raised the bar across the industry. We're excited to share this compelling sports programming with DIRECTV customers in time for the NBA All-Star game."

"DIRECTV understands the importance of offering our customers quality HD programming and we are excited to be partnering with TNT to deliver an even better HD experience," said Dan Fawcett, executive vice president, Programming Acquisition, DIRECTV, Inc. "Not only will our customers have access to TNT's popular original programming in HD but they will also see NBA live game action in HD giving them a courtside seat right in their living room."

TNT in HD is broadcast in 1080i 24 hours a day and uses Dolby Digital 5.1 surround sound, a superior audio experience across all TNT in HD programming. In addition, TNT in HD presents all of its programming, including promotional content and commercials, in 16:9 wide-screen, giving viewers a consistent viewing experience.

About DIRECTV, Inc.

DIRECTV, Inc. is the nation's leading digital television service provider with more than 15 million customers. DIRECTV and the Cyclone Design logo are registered trademarks of DIRECTV, Inc. DIRECTV (NYSE: DTV - News) is a world-leading provider of digital multichannel television entertainment services. DIRECT is approximately 34 percent owned by News Corporation.

About Turner Network Television

Turner Network Television (TNT), television's destination for drama and one of cable's top-rated networks, offers original movies and series, including the detective drama series The Closer, starring Golden Globe® and Screen Actors Guild Awards® nominee Kyra Sedgwick; Saved, a new character- driven drama starring Tom Everett Scott; and next year's eagerly anticipated anthology series Nightmares & Dreamscapes: From the Stories of Stephen King. TNT is also home to powerful one-hour dramas, such as Law & Order, Without a Trace, Alias, Las Vegas, Cold Case, ER, NYPD Blue, Charmed, Judging Amy and Angel; broadcast premiere movies; and championship sports coverage, including NASCAR and the NBA. TNT is also available in high-definition.

Turner Broadcasting System, Inc. (TBS, Inc.), a Time Warner company, is a major producer of news and entertainment product around the world and a leading provider of programming for the television industry.

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/060208/clw513.html?.v=21


----------



## dwilliam_houston (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks like some of the rumors were true:

DIRECTV Further Expands HD Offering With the Launch of TNT in HD
Wednesday February 8, 10:00 am ET 


ATLANTA, Feb. 8 /PRNewswire/ -- Turner Network Television (TNT) announced today that it has entered into an agreement with DIRECTV, Inc. to provide customers with the high-definition (HD) feed of TNT. The service will launch on DIRECTV on Friday, Feb. 17 and will be available on DIRECTV channel 75. The 24/7 HD presentation of the TNT East Coast feed will offer DIRECTV's customers a wide range of dramatic programming in HDTV format, including sports such as live NBA games and NASCAR races; series; movies; and TNT Originals.

TNT in HD will be available as part of the DIRECTV HD package, which currently includes ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD, Discovery HD Theater(TM), HDNet, HDNet Movies and Universal HD, and is available by subscription for $10.99 per month. In addition to the HD Package, DIRECTV customers with HD-enabled equipment can also receive HBO® HDTV and SHO® HD as part of their premium package subscriptions, as well as HD Pay Per View movies. DIRECTV also offers local HD programming in select markets.

"We are pleased to partner with DIRECTV to further expand its robust HDTV package and enhance its customers' viewing experience with the addition of TNT in HD's extensive collection of top-rated content," said Coleman Breland, executive vice president of sales and marketing for Turner Network Sales. "NBA coverage on TNT in HD has raised the bar across the industry. We're excited to share this compelling sports programming with DIRECTV customers in time for the NBA All-Star game."

"DIRECTV understands the importance of offering our customers quality HD programming and we are excited to be partnering with TNT to deliver an even better HD experience," said Dan Fawcett, executive vice president, Programming Acquisition, DIRECTV, Inc. "Not only will our customers have access to TNT's popular original programming in HD but they will also see NBA live game action in HD giving them a courtside seat right in their living room."

TNT in HD is broadcast in 1080i 24 hours a day and uses Dolby Digital 5.1 surround sound, a superior audio experience across all TNT in HD programming. In addition, TNT in HD presents all of its programming, including promotional content and commercials, in 16:9 wide-screen, giving viewers a consistent viewing experience.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

But will it be MPEG-4 only, or will it also be rolled out to those of use who use the MPEG-2 standard?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Since it will be on ch75 and obviously from one of the current satellites, I'd say it is MPEG2 for now. 

It would be somewhat stupid to make such an announcement when there are so few with MPEG4 receivers.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

JimSpence said:


> Since it will be on ch75 and obviously from one of the current satellites, I'd say it is MPEG2 for now.
> 
> It would be somewhat stupid to make such an announcement when there are so few with MPEG4 receivers.


I agree, but hasn't everything we've heard to this point been that all new HD offerings will be MPEG-4 only?


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

Will it be MPEG2 or MPEG4?


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

JimSpence said:


> Since it will be on ch75 and obviously from one of the current satellites, I'd say it is MPEG2 for now.
> 
> It would be somewhat stupid to make such an announcement when there are so few with MPEG4 receivers.


Why does channel 75 mean it is on an existing satellite? Can't DirecTV map the channels anyway they wish.


----------



## mjitkop (Oct 3, 2002)

Posted 4 minutes earlier than this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=286077


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

We will know in 30mins Directvs Q4 2005 Earnings Conference Call is a 11:00am ET


----------



## DavidS (Sep 27, 2000)

Doesn't the fact that it is offered as part of the HD package mean that it has to be Mpeg2. Id the HD package offered anywhere in Mpeg4?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

True that it could be MPEG4, but I think it will be MPEG2. Otherwise, DirecTV will get a lot of calls complaining about not getting it on MPEG2 HD receivers. And, the article didn't mention one way or the other. They could simulcast it, I suppose. 

And, I suspect that the thread title on this one was a bit more visible.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Reading into... I am going to say MPEG-2

Unless they announce an "add-on" HD package, for MPEG-4 only networks (maybe that Extra $1 they just cut from the package price)...

It is probably going to be MPEG2... I have an email in with my inside contact to confirm... but I am heavily leaning towards MPEG-2


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

kdonnel said:


> Will it be MPEG2 or MPEG4?


Has to be MPEG2 if it's part of the HD package and on channel 75. Otherwise people paying for the package now will have something (else) to complain about!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Guindalf said:


> Has to be MPEG2 if it's part of the HD package and on channel 75. Otherwise people paying for the package now will have something (else) to complain about!


Ding Ding!!!

That is how I am interpreting it as well.

Wouldn't suprise me though if they introduced an add-on HD package, for maybe that $1 they just cut... for JUST MPEG-4 stations.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I need an answer..is Charmed going to be in HD? Wife would love it if true. 

Also, will you need to see the 119 for this? I dont get it.


----------



## SlyDog10 (Jan 28, 2003)

Sweet! Finally!

Just in time for the NBA All Star Game.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

newsposter said:


> Also, will you need to see the 119 for this? I dont get it.


I don't think we will know until the beam is turned on, and some one figures that out for sure....

Could explain some of the shuffling around lately of the transponders.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

And just in time for the NASCAR Busch Race on Saturday, 18 February! Cool! :up: 

Cheryl


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Just got solid confirmation... it is going to be MPEG-2


----------



## pudge44 (Dec 5, 2002)

MPEG-2 is the only thing that makes sense for now. Until they're further along with their MPEG-4 rollout, and work out the kinks they seem to be having in Detroit, etc., as well has get their HD DVR on the market, it would only alienate people to issue a big press release about a new channel and then say "oh, by the way, most of our existing HD customers won't get it! enjoy!"


----------



## JohnTivo (Dec 2, 2002)

newsposter said:


> I need an answer..is Charmed going to be in HD? Wife would love it if true.
> 
> Also, will you need to see the 119 for this? I dont get it.


Charmed is not shot in HD, so no...

At this point, we do not know exactly which Sat TNT-HD will be beamed from...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

thx for the info...no need to pay 11 bucks now


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Nov 13, 2002)

Yes, it's MPEG-2 and TNT-HD will begin broadcasting on channel 75 on Friday, 2/17/06.

-Robert


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Sweet! Wanted and The Closer in HD, rockk!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

rkester said:


> Sweet! Wanted and The Closer in HD, rockk!


TNT announced a couple weeks ago that Wanted will not get a 2nd season..


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

What! NOoOOoOOoOo!!!  I liked Wanted. It was high on the action and silly good times. Jerks!!!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah here is the article about it.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7067


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

I could care less about any of the shows on TNT, but I'm very excited to be getting the NBA in HD. Thanks to all who confirmed the MPEG-2 info.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

That's too bad. Well, at least I still got THe Closer... right? You arent going to tell me there is no santa are you?

TNT-HD good.
Wanted not coming back bad.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I know tnt/tbs edit shows like buffy when they are rerun...do they do that to their own shows like closer also?


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Wow, some good news for a change.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Shocking...

DirecTV HD - If it's got Law & Order, we've got it in HD.

DirecTV - Where you can watch 24 hours of Law & Order a day in HD - for only $10.99 per month! That's less than 2 cents per L&O HD hour!


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

It's about time the NBA is in HD on TNT. This will be a nicely added bonus for the $1.00 reduction in the HD package.


----------



## PMKMDJ (Nov 5, 2005)

I for one am completely satisfied with the HD package now. I mainly watch sports and can get everything I need in HD now that we will be getting TNT. This is the best news I've heard in months...I have a relatively pathetic life.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

AbMagFab said:


> Shocking...
> 
> DirecTV HD - If it's got Law & Order, we've got it in HD.
> 
> DirecTV - Where you can watch 24 hours of Law & Order a day in HD - for only $10.99 per month! That's less than 2 cents per L&O HD hour!


You could use the same tagline with Dish Network: they have Universal HD & TNT-HD, too.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

JohnTivo said:


> Charmed is not shot in HD, so no...


Then why does TNT put up a graphic that says "High Definition". I guess we'll find out on 2/17. But, it could very well be just 480p widescreen. Can anyone here, with TNT-HD on cable verify the resolution?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

The show is still aired in 4:3 SD I believe; the 1st and 2nd season DVD sets are 4:3. I tried searching around yesterday for any description of how the show is filmed/taped, and everything I saw said "taped" but there also just weren't enough details to know what equipment was really used. But in general nothing about anything I've seen related to this show makes me believe anything but SD 4:3 video exists. So if it's broadcast in HD, it's probably just an upconvert.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Note: Comes 3/1/06 the HD package is $9.99

So another channel and a dollar less... that is what I call a good price/value change...


----------



## Robert Spalding (Jan 12, 2001)

of course the overall pricing for everything else goes up $2!


----------



## bbodin (Jan 21, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> Then why does TNT put up a graphic that says "High Definition". I guess we'll find out on 2/17. But, it could very well be just 480p widescreen. Can anyone here, with TNT-HD on cable verify the resolution?


There was a LOT of flack about TNT saying "high definition" when everything was upconverts and in stretch-o-vision. A lot of the cable people *****ed about that for months on other forums.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, I am happy since NASCAR is on TNT this year. Also the Closer as well. I have plenty of other things to watch on my HR10-250 to worry about whether every single show is in true HD (though it des seem silly not to do it)


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I'll just be happy, at the moment, if shows are at least 16:9 (not stretched).

And, doesn't this then present more pressure on TNT to provide HD?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I have no idea the answer...but i wonder if they have the equipment necessary for true HD? I know from all these conversations that it's expensive. And TNT, with it's paultry 25 minutes of commercials every hour, may not have enough money. Maybe we need to take up a collection?


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

newsposter said:


> I know tnt/tbs edit shows like buffy when they are rerun...do they do that to their own shows like closer also?


They do that so that they can add more commercials. The original run time was set to network prime time standards, which includes fewer commercials. "The Closer" is produced for TNT, so what we get is pretty much the producer's vision of the show. (Plus "Buffy" ran on FX)

I'm psyched. Finally, the best police procedural ever on TV, in HD, in my LR!! Now I just need to know the premiere date, and I'm back in with the HD Pak. Then I can concentrate on complaining about no FXHD  .


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

The TNT-HD product is awesome. Wait 'til you see it! Glad to hear DirecTV is adding it.


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

:up: to the guy that posted the pic (on some catalog) of the TNT-HD in the original thread.

He gets the scoop of the month award!


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Well, this is great news except for one problem. Why did they have to wait until AFTER the Bud Shootout and Twin Qualifying races were run at Daytona?? Argh!


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> Could explain some of the shuffling around lately of the transponders.


I'm really not hijacking the thread, but is this causing the skipping on all my tivos', my SAT-A50's which are on seperate antennae's, and my brothers receivers at their homes?


----------



## FlugPoP (Jan 7, 2004)

I have been waiting for TNT HD forever. Now it makes my HD package worth keeping even more.

IF it was to be MPEG4 I would cancel my HD package.


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

So what's the next channel we need to start complaining about not having?

Starz?
TMC?
MAX?
(Please no more sports channels!!)

I am not a sports fan so I don't see the craze over TNT. Last time I watched it there were more commercial breaks and animated crap on the bottom of the screen than I could take. But at least D* did something for 06.


----------



## f0gax (Aug 8, 2002)

gquiring said:


> So what's the next channel we need to start complaining about not having?


I don't know if any of these actually exist or not, but...

Sci-Fi HD*
FX HD

*I know, UniHD has a lot of the Sci-Fi shows, but they don't show (to my knowledge) Sci-Fi Friday at the same time as SD Sci-Fi. Which kind of kills it, for me at least.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

gquiring said:


> So what's the next channel we need to start complaining about not having?
> 
> Starz?
> TMC?
> MAX?


time to switch to cable  It's a shame they have it and we dont.


----------



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

If I get a vote on next HD channel I would want another movie channel. My ranking would be 1. Starz HD, 2. Max HD and 3. TMC HD. Mostly because for movies most of Max and TMC are available on HBO or Sho at another time but the Starz are exclusives. I like sports, but I could use some more HD movies.


----------



## RMSko (Sep 4, 2001)

gquiring said:


> So what's the next channel we need to start complaining about not having?
> 
> Starz?
> TMC?
> ...


I'd like to see F/X and USA (although I don't know if they even offer HD yet).


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

gquiring said:


> So what's the next channel we need to start complaining about not having?
> 
> Starz?
> TMC?
> MAX?


Starz definitely! Then all three movie channels with the best premieres would be in HD. I don't count Cinemax since there stuff ends up on HBO eventually and it in HD.

I'd go for Sci-Fi too though, just for Battlestar Galactica. Can't wait to watch until the episodes end up on UHD.

Cheryl


----------



## pudge44 (Dec 5, 2002)

gquiring said:


> (Please no more sports channels!!)


Well, they've pretty much got all the sports channels they need. TNT was the last biggie, with Nascar and NBA. They don't have bandwidth for the regional sports networks, and when NFL Network broadcasts regular season games this fall, they can always "borrow" one of those channels in the high 90s for the HD broadcast, like they do now with some of the OLN NHL games and games from Center Ice, Extra Innings, Season Pass, etc.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> Yes, it's MPEG-2 and TNT-HD will begin broadcasting on channel 75 on Friday, 2/17/06.
> 
> -Robert


DTV Dealer, whatever happened to PBS being added in HD in the NY market in January?
As far as TNT, I currently don't watch anything on that channel so it's no big deal for me. Maybe for some new show in the future, but not now.


----------



## BanditoB (Feb 9, 2006)

What about National Geographic HD? No one mentioned that!


----------



## vernsh (Sep 25, 2004)

Guindalf said:


> Has to be MPEG2 if it's part of the HD package and on channel 75. Otherwise people paying for the package now will have something (else) to complain about!


Didn't they say MPEG-4 was initially only be used to display local channels in HD?
They can't extend local channels in hd with mpeg-2 because of bandwidth issues.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

BanditoB said:


> What about National Geographic HD? No one mentioned that!


I second that...


----------



## bluntedat420 (Mar 17, 2002)

IndyTom said:


> :up: to the guy that posted the pic (on some catalog) of the TNT-HD in the original thread.
> 
> He gets the scoop of the month award!


I posted that pic. What is the prize? A modded HR10-250? I'll pay for overnight shipping!

I'm glad to see that we are finally getting another HD channel. Only time will tell how much actual programming is in HD on TNT...

Let the discussion begin about the next channel everyone wants.

Todd


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

not sure if anyone wrote to DTV but this was their reply to my email

Thank you for writing. The programming that we currently offer in HD, not including locals, will continue to broadcast in MPEG-2 format until all of our customers have been converted to MPEG-4 technology. For customers that currently have MPEG-4 technology will still be able to view TNT HD just in the MPEG-2 format.

I hope this information has been helpful to you. Thanks again for writing and stay tuned to DIRECTV.com for the latest in news and information about our service.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I haven't watched TNT in years. I think Witchblade was the last show I watched on it. I look forward to trying to find something worth watching on it.


----------



## miss_my_utv (Sep 29, 2005)

bluntedat420 said:


> Let the discussion begin about the next channel everyone wants.


Is there a national PBS HD feed? It'd be nice to get Austin City Limits and Soundstage in HD.

As for sports, until Speed starts an HD channel, I think I'm covered (primarily college football). I'm jealous of the NASCAR and NHRA fans who can get some HD coverage, but have absolutely no interest in those series (well, I do find NASCAR at Sears Point and Watkins Glen somewhat amusing!).


----------



## AnnZ (Sep 25, 2004)

I vote for STARZ-HD next!!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

miss_my_utv said:


> Is there a national PBS HD feed? It'd be nice to get Austin City Limits and Soundstage in HD.


I'm pretty sure yes. in philly i get 12-1 which appears to be different than 12 off the satellite and 12-2 which appears to be the same as 12. The pics are stunning. I'm recording at least 2-3 programs a week now that i have gotten it OTA for a few weeks. I never watched it before. of course it's the weakest signal I have so i sometimes lose 5-10% of the show, but still well worth it.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

Todd said:


> Well, this is great news except for one problem. Why did they have to wait until AFTER the Bud Shootout and Twin Qualifying races were run at Daytona?? Argh!


My thoughts exactly... 1 week too late...


----------



## Droford (Sep 23, 2005)

bluntedat420 said:


> I posted that pic. What is the prize? A modded HR10-250? I'll pay for overnight shipping!
> 
> I'm glad to see that we are finally getting another HD channel. Only time will tell how much actual programming is in HD on TNT...
> 
> ...


Its obvious it will be channel 77, and if they group channels together, Im guessing NGC-HD since it would be next to DiscoveryHD. But people are saying MTV is saying MHD will be on Directv sometime (maybe in the next 92 years?) but I dont see them adding it any time soon as it would overshadow their HD pt channel CDUSA.

I really want FoodNetwork/HGTV-HD though myself...


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

newsposter said:


> I'm pretty sure yes.


I'm absolutely certain no. Since I have the SD feed of the national PBS, I'd get the HD feed, if there were one available. The HD broadcast nets are in the 80s and there's no PBS there.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

bidger said:


> I'm absolutely certain no. Since I have the SD feed of the national PBS, I'd get the HD feed, if there were one available. The HD broadcast nets are in the 80s and there's no PBS there.


do you mean satellite feed? I meant PBS HD national feed I get OTA. I'm still not sure there is one but I had figured with the PBS HD logo prominently on all programs, that it was the "national feed". I also figured since the SD version was on .2. instead of .1, that it meant it was a national feed where everyone could see their favorites the same time all over the country.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

newsposter said:


> do you mean satellite feed? I meant PBS HD national feed I get OTA.


Does this national PBS HD feed you get OTA have pledge drives? If so, that would be a regional feed. The national feed doesn't have those and, yes, the one over satellite is the one I'm referring to. There is no OTA PBS feed available to me.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

All this talk about feed is making me hungry.

Still hoping for an HD replay of Wanted once the HD is on even if its cancelled. Meanies.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I only started watching a few weeks ago. I'd have to go home and see what was on the guide to see the exact programming.


----------



## sp1dey (Jul 21, 2005)

bluntedat420 said:


> Let the discussion begin about the next channel everyone wants.
> 
> Todd


Based on what's available: I'd want National Geographic, NESN (or insert your local RSN here)

Based on what's on the Horizon: I'd kill for FoodTV and HGTV to a lesser extent.

Pie in the sky: Sci-Fi


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Sci-Fi HD would own!


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

bidger said:


> Does this national PBS HD feed you get OTA have pledge drives? If so, that would be a regional feed. The national feed doesn't have those and, yes, the one over satellite is the one I'm referring to. There is no OTA PBS feed available to me.


I get the national PBS HD OTA as well and there are no pledge drives. It's not a simulcast of the local PBS station either. The programs are indeed different from the local PBS station and while all the programs are widescreen, not all of them are HD.


----------



## yurkope (Feb 11, 2002)

newsposter said:


> not sure if anyone wrote to DTV but this was their reply to my email
> 
> Thank you for writing. The programming that we currently offer in HD, not including locals, will continue to broadcast in MPEG-2 format until all of our customers have been converted to MPEG-4 technology. For customers that currently have MPEG-4 technology will still be able to view TNT HD just in the MPEG-2 format.
> 
> I hope this information has been helpful to you. Thanks again for writing and stay tuned to DIRECTV.com for the latest in news and information about our service.


I hope this includes Sunday Ticket. Does anyone have any info on MPEG-2/4 for the Ticket for the 2006 season?


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

newsposter said:


> I only started watching a few weeks ago. I'd have to go home and see what was on the guide to see the exact programming.


If there are call letters, W***, then it's a regional feed.

Sorry, to bring that up again, rkester, but it is almost supper time in the northeast.


----------



## jamieh1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Droford said:


> Its obvious it will be channel 77, and if they group channels together, Im guessing NGC-HD since it would be next to DiscoveryHD. But people are saying MTV is saying MHD will be on Directv sometime (maybe in the next 92 years?) but I dont see them adding it any time soon as it would overshadow their HD pt channel CDUSA.
> 
> I really want FoodNetwork/HGTV-HD though myself...


TNT HD will be on channel 75!


----------



## Smthkd (May 23, 2005)

jamielee said:


> TNT HD will be on channel 75!


He wasnt talking about TNTHD, what he meant was if any new HD channel is going to be released, its obviously going to be channel 77 because thats the last channel in the 70's area not filled yet!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

TomK said:


> I get the national PBS HD OTA as well and there are no pledge drives. It's not a simulcast of the local PBS station either. The programs are indeed different from the local PBS station and while all the programs are widescreen, not all of them are HD.


Thanks for saving me the trouble of looking in my guide tonight. I knew it was different than my .2 station (which was the same as the SD Local feed). The flood and desert programs were cool this week


----------



## pudge44 (Dec 5, 2002)

yurkope said:


> I hope this includes Sunday Ticket. Does anyone have any info on MPEG-2/4 for the Ticket for the 2006 season?


I think it's pretty safe to assume nothing that's currently broadcast in MPEG-2 is going to be switched to MPEG-4 anytime soon, and that includes NFLST.

It just makes no sense for D* to force nearly all their existing customers to swap out equipment until they absolutely have to.


----------



## taj2 (Aug 18, 2003)

A couple things:

I am willing to bet that Starz will be added next (and soon)....this is more money for DTV as you need to pay additional subscription cost. I wish they would count HD Package as a premium service so we could discounts on each additional premium package....

Is there a difference in picture quality between MPEG-2 and MPEG-4? I thought MPEG-4 just allowed them to fit more channels on a satellite....


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

pudge44 said:


> I think it's pretty safe to assume nothing that's currently broadcast in MPEG-2 is going to be switched to MPEG-4 anytime soon, and that includes NFLST.
> 
> It just makes no sense for D* to force nearly all their existing customers to swap out equipment until they absolutely have to.


DTV says:

Thank you for writing. The programming that we currently offer in HD, not including locals, will continue to broadcast in MPEG-2 format until all of our customers have been converted to MPEG-4 technology. For customers that currently have MPEG-4 technology will still be able to view TNT HD just in the MPEG-2 format.

I hope this information has been helpful to you. Thanks again for writing and stay tuned to DIRECTV.com for the latest in news and information about our service.


----------



## Cargret17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Todd said:


> Well, this is great news except for one problem. Why did they have to wait until AFTER the Bud Shootout and Twin Qualifying races were run at Daytona?? Argh!


That's exactly what I was thinking. The Bud shoot out has a horrible picture and now its a day too late for the twins. At least I get NBC (ota) for the 500


----------



## jcoulter (Aug 27, 2005)

Is the TNT HD channel a simulcast of the standard TNT channel?


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

In most cases, it should be. I'll let you know more on Friday.

Unless I missed the reasons from another post, they could free up channels 70 and 71 since they are already simulcast on 509 and 543 respectively. Again, what is the reason for the duplication anyway?


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

codespy said:


> In most cases, it should be. I'll let you know more on Friday.
> 
> Unless I missed the reasons from another post, they could free up channels 70 and 71 since they are already simulcast on 509 and 543 respectively. Again, what is the reason for the duplication anyway?


The duplicate HBO and Showtime channels both map to the same data-stream, so they don't eat any additional bandwidth.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

JTAnderson said:


> The duplicate HBO and Showtime channels both map to the same data-stream, so they don't eat any additional bandwidth.


Thanks JT, bandwidth issue good to know, something else I learned from this site. I was just referencing freeing up more channel spaces in the 70's for other carriers.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

newsposter said:


> not sure if anyone wrote to DTV but this was their reply to my email
> 
> Thank you for writing. The programming that we currently offer in HD, not including locals, will continue to broadcast in MPEG-2 format until all of our customers have been converted to MPEG-4 technology. For customers that currently have MPEG-4 technology will still be able to view TNT HD just in the MPEG-2 format.
> 
> I hope this information has been helpful to you. Thanks again for writing and stay tuned to DIRECTV.com for the latest in news and information about our service.


i've been saying from the get go, it'll be years before MPEG2 is shutdown.

that's why i'm still buying MPEG2 hardware.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I was just on the Direct TV websight and could find no mention of TNT HD. However, I was able to find the section that allows you to add the HD package to your service, but it still says $10.99 a month, not $9.99.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

jamesbobo said:


> I was just on the Direct TV websight and could find no mention of TNT HD. However, I was able to find the section that allows you to add the HD package to your service, but it still says $10.99 a month, not $9.99.


TNT-HD comes tomorrow; the $9.99 pricing starts 3/1/2006.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

dswallow said:


> TNT-HD comes tomorrow; the $9.99 pricing starts 3/1/2006.


yes lock in now at 10.99 because prices are falling soon!!



jamesbobo said:


> I was just on the Direct TV websight and could find no mention of TNT HD. However, I was able to find the section that allows you to add the HD package to your service, but it still says $10.99 a month, not $9.99.


that is funny....it's not even on their investor news releases. Do they call this a 'soft' announcement maybe?


----------



## merlin803 (Dec 11, 2005)

Could the TNT addition be the reason that my guide does not have any programming past tonight? Or am I the only one?


----------



## Robert Spalding (Jan 12, 2001)

merlin803 said:


> Could the TNT addition be the reason that my guide does not have any programming past tonight? Or am I the only one?


Sounds like a reboot is in order.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

Robert Spalding said:


> Sounds like a reboot is in order.


yup.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

dswallow said:


> TNT-HD comes tomorrow


It's in the guide data now, with data for shows today. Is it already turned on a day early? I'm at work right now so I can't check...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

RunnerFL said:


> It's in the guide data now, with data for shows today. Is it already turned on a day early? I'm at work right now so I can't check...


Nope.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

dswallow said:


> Nope.


ya, i don't see it either, not where the HD channels are anyway.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

Ok, we must just be getting guide data. I can see it by using tivowebplus so I was wondering.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i'm surprised there's not a countdown thread


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=287452

EDIT: This person (link above) says he sees TNT HD on 79 where HDnet is supposed to be...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

not on my hdtivo (guide data that is)


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

I "think" he was saying the feed, not necessarily the guide data. If I actually had HDTV I'd check it myself .


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i dont get the package because i can't see the 119


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Nope. Ch. 79 is HDNet and they're doing a special on the Space Shuttle. Why would they bump HDNet when they've already assigned ch. 75 for TNT-HD?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

bidger said:


> Nope. Ch. 79 is HDNet and they're doing a special on the Space Shuttle. Why would they bump HDNet when they've already assigned ch. 75 for TNT-HD?


It could be accidental; it could also be that the mapping info of channel number to satellite/transponder has changed and/or which channels are on which transponders and because they're not in sync some people might be seeing oddities like the wrong channel content on a specific channel number.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

A guy in the other thread claims he's watching the Bulls in HD - go figure. I'm away and stuck in a hotel, but I called my wife to check and she said that channel 79 has the space shuttle special.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

morgantown said:


> I "think" he was saying the feed, not necessarily the guide data. If I actually had HDTV I'd check it myself .


No, I meant the guide data. It's there. You just need tivowebplus to see it apparently since the on screen guide isn't showing it.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I see the channel too. I'm burning incense now and I'm channeling Ted Turner.

Ha.


----------



## bytes2u (Jan 28, 2004)

TNTHD went live 5am central time. Check your guide and add it to your favorites.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

yup, channel 75. i just saw a widescreen commercial on it.


edit: if your a fan of "charmed" or "ER", you're in business today.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

yup up on ch 75, nascar busch race saturday noon cst in HD

thanks directv, more hd for a buck less come march.


----------



## srt (Jan 27, 2006)

It's on this a.m. Wonder if the Busch race will be telecast sat?! The format, they have stretched it to fit 16:9, guess I'll nave to toggle the viewing area...?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Charmed is stretched. I think they have stretched it verttically so that the horizontal stretch doesn't look so bad. They are also doing a non-linear stretch. It still looks okay.

Unfortunately, when the channel does this, using the TVs format makes it worse. I used my TV to make the image narrow to see the difference between that and the SD channel. Well, the center of the picture was now skinny.


----------



## DavidS (Sep 27, 2000)

JimSpence said:


> Well, the center of the picture was now skinny.


Which is a good thing when Alyssa Milano is in the center,


----------



## Chandler Mike (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm so sad that they did this ONE day after I could have seen my Phoenix Suns play in HD...

But it's great to have...can't wait for the All-Star Weekend...


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I saw it was on this morning. Too bad I hate basketball because it looks like all weekend is the sport basketball on HD TNT


----------



## Ron Postma (Nov 3, 2004)

When I got up this AM I found it up and running so I went to add 75 to my favorites. When I got to the favorites 79 was un-checked. It looks like they did some transponder shifting. Enabled 75 and re-enabled 79 and all is well. Thanks D for adding another HD channel.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

ER was on earlier, it wasnt wide but the commericals were.

Will be fun to watch once its not basketball all the time.


----------



## Robert Spalding (Jan 12, 2001)

it had sidebars?


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

ER was windowboxed, and the quality was not bad but i dont hink it was HD, just upscaled.


----------



## Chandler Mike (Mar 29, 2002)

Watching Charmed, and it's stretched, but not HD at all.

Also, the commercials may be wide-screen too, but the ones I've seen ARE NOT HD...


----------



## Robert Spalding (Jan 12, 2001)

So ER was windowboxed but Charmed was stretched? that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Chandler Mike (Mar 29, 2002)

Robert Spalding said:


> So ER was windowboxed but Charmed was stretched? that doesn't make any sense.


Makes sense because ER is letterboxed for regular TV...

And since it looks like they aren't showing these in HD, they just stretched the normal letterboxed showing of ER.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

It just annoys me that they have the HDTV flag on everything.


----------



## FlugPoP (Jan 7, 2004)

I agree.

I also hate when things are strecthed, please give me the true aspect ratio.

I'm still happy that we now have TNT HD

Is x files going to be stretched also?


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> It just annoys me that they have the HDTV flag on everything.


that bugs the crap out of me too.

i don't understand how that's not false advertising.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

joetoronto said:


> that bugs the crap out of me too.
> 
> i don't understand how that's not false advertising.


There you go. I can understand that at this point in time that TNT-HD doesn't have access to enough material in HD to do full-time HD. My issue is, if it's not HD, don't try to present it as such by stretching it because it's obvious that it's not. It's about integrity. You cheapen the programs you have in HD by trying to pawn off SD content as HD. I honestly hope they'll reconsider this approach because my estimation of the channel will improve if they do.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Feb 17, 2005)

OH MAN! I was flipping through the 70s today and saw TNTHD!  Sweet. This is awesome. I wonder if my favorite show (X-Files) will be in HD. I'm soooo excited over this.


Life is good. I got my $200 check this week, now TNT in HD. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

JohnTivo said:


> Charmed is not shot in HD, so no...
> 
> At this point, we do not know exactly which Sat TNT-HD will be beamed from...


Welcome to S-T-R-E-T-C-H-O-V-I-S-I-O-N.....the Net is on Directv5(109.8W or110).
http://www.lyngsat.com/hd/dtv5.html


----------

